# retour en 1990 ...



## patrick.2 (19 Septembre 2014)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2014)

Il a l'air clean !


----------



## lpl (20 Septembre 2014)

T'as déjà changé la batterie sur ton classic ? Car elle a la fâcheuse tendance à couler et à détruite la carte mère.


----------



## devy (22 Septembre 2014)

Oh les souvenirs ! Je les ai connu en expo dans quelques boutiques alors que je cherchais à démarrer en informatique. 
Pour des questions de budget ( logique à 13ans ) j'avais commencé sur PC avec un diabolique 8088 12Mhz, 640Ko de RAM et un disque dur de 20Mo ! Plus vraiment dans le coup puisque les 386 étaient bien répandus, mais sympa pour débuter. Seul l'écran CGA était fatiguant à l'usage.


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2014)

20Mo et monsieur se plaint !!! :mouais:
J'avais seulement mon II GS à cette époque et des D7 de 800k :rateau:


----------



## patrick.2 (22 Octobre 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Il a l'air clean !



trés propre !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------




lpl a dit:


> T'as déjà changé la batterie sur ton classic ? Car elle a la fâcheuse tendance à couler et à détruite la carte mère.




non, on me l'a donné je nai pas regardé


----------



## OlivierMarly (25 Octobre 2014)

patrick.2 a dit:


> trés propre !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------
> 
> ...



Changes là, sinon tu vas repartir en 90 pour de bon (voire 70, je sais plus). Avec en prime le risque que la pile coule sur la carte mère.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

Oui, oui change la pile TOUT DE SUITE, j'ai récup un classic il y a deux ans à mon IUT et il démarrais pas, pas de bong ... je l'ai ouvert et la pile avait explosé et l'acide projetée partout, ça avait bouffé le 1/4 des pistes de la CM, absolument irréparable ! Et beaucoup de classic sont mort à cause de ça, en fait cette règle s'applique à tous les appareils comportant des batteries NiCD ou NiMh, il faut les retirer et vite.

Si des pistes ont étés bouffées, nettoie la carte mère au vinaigre + alcool à 90° et ce sera bon


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Octobre 2014)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Oui, oui change la pile TOUT DE SUITE, j'ai récup un classic il y a deux ans à mon IUT et il démarrais pas, pas de bong ... je l'ai ouvert et la pile avait explosé et l'acide projetée partout, ça avait bouffé le 1/4 des pistes de la CM, absolument irréparable ! Et beaucoup de classic sont mort à cause de ça, en fait cette règle s'applique à tous les appareils comportant des batteries NiCD ou NiMh, il faut les retirer et vite.
> 
> Si des pistes ont étés bouffées, nettoie la carte mère au vinaigre + alcool à 90° et ce sera bon



combines les 2 : vinaigre d'alcool. En plus ça va briller de mille feux (figuré)


----------



## KERRIA (2 Novembre 2014)

trouve t'on  encore quelque part pour ces engins la connectique/clavier et souris ?...que comme un c...j'ai perdu...
j'ai encore un MAC PLUS et un MAC SE....

La Bonne Soirée


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Novembre 2014)

à part le bon C*** ou eB** je vois pas. Par contre, soit tu tombes sur le prix génial ou sur la ruine.

Sinon, il doit bien  avoir des adaptateurs mais je ne suis pas sur de leur fonctionnement.


----------



## MatthewL (3 Novembre 2014)

Pour les nettoyer j'utilise de l'alcool ménager


----------



## KERRIA (3 Novembre 2014)

Suite à ces considérations, j'ai sorti la "bête"...oh surprise il y avait le cordon d'alimentation ( d'ailleurs resté classique) ...j'ai branché, allumé..et..youppie !! ça tourne...mais bon, sans clavier on ne va pas plus loin....

Le Bon Jour


----------



## OlivierMarly (4 Novembre 2014)

http://www.cnet.com/news/hack-your-old-macs-adb-keyboard-to-bring-it-up-to-date/

lire, c'est possible.


----------



## muhammad ali (5 Novembre 2014)

Oh les souvenirs ! Je les ai connu en expo dans quelques boutiques alors que je cherchais à démarrer en informatique. 
Pour des questions de budget ( logique à 13ans ) j'avais commencé sur PC avec un diabolique 8088 12Mhz, 640Ko de RAM et un disque dur de 20Mo ! Plus vraiment dans le coup puisque les 386 étaient bien répandus, mais sympa pour débuter. Seul l'écran CGA était fatiguant à l'usage.





__________________________
abbas


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> Très beau ! :rose:


----------



## Kevick (20 Novembre 2014)

J'en avais reçu un en parfait état il y a qq années. On aurait dit qu'il était neuf. Pas jauni, aucun choc. Jusqu'au jour où je n'ai eu que le Mac Triste au démarrage sans savoir pourquoi, et donc impossible à faire marcher. J'ai été contraint de le jeter en début d'année.


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Novembre 2014)

Kevick a dit:


> J'en avais reçu un en parfait état il y a qq années. On aurait dit qu'il était neuf. Pas jauni, aucun choc. Jusqu'au jour où je n'ai eu que le Mac Triste au démarrage sans savoir pourquoi, et donc impossible à faire marcher. J'ai été contraint de le jeter en début d'année.



T'es malade!

C'est rien ça. J'avais trouvé tout le système 7 en téléchargement libre sur le site Apple. Toute la suite de "disquette"...

Pour ton écran de démarrage, c'était soit un blême de pile, soit un blême de chargement d'extensions. C'est facilement réparable. Perso, i j'en trouve un; je le garde et lui trouverais bien une utilité.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Novembre 2014)

En général, le sad mac sur les classic (I), il s'agit souvent de l'extension ram qui à bougé dans sont logement ... suffit de l'enlever puis de la remttre


----------



## Kevick (29 Novembre 2014)

En fait je l'ai donné à qqun.

je ne regrette pas de m'en être débarrassé. On ne peut pas tout garder et de toute façon je ne m'en servais pas. J'ai suffisamment de vieux mac qui traînent par ci par là pour faire le ménage de temps en temps. Je garde les mac couleurs avec des logiciels et surtout des jeux sympas. Avec un classic, avouons qu'on ne peut pas faire grand chose. 

C'était probablement rien de grave mais tant pis, ça m'a libéré de la place !


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Novembre 2014)

Kevick a dit:


> En fait je l'ai donné à qqun.
> 
> je ne regrette pas de m'en être débarrassé. On ne peut pas tout garder et de toute façon je ne m'en servais pas. J'ai suffisamment de vieux mac qui traînent par ci par là pour faire le ménage de temps en temps. Je garde les mac couleurs avec des logiciels et surtout des jeux sympas. Avec un classic, avouons qu'on ne peut pas faire grand chose.
> 
> C'était probablement rien de grave mais tant pis, ça m'a libéré de la place !



ben si tu as un "classic" couleur fais moi signe. (tournait sur système 8 de tête).


----------



## Kevick (30 Novembre 2014)

Je n'en ai jamais eu ! Assez rare ce modèle il parait.

J'avais un IIx, 2 IIfx, un LCIII notamment... J'ai aussi 2 Apple IIGS... Mais la raison devait l'emporter et j'ai peu à peu liquidé mes stocks.


----------

